# Related Brooklyn ponies?



## treeguyfred (May 22, 2020)

I have a couple of Brooklyn squat ponies that look nearly identical except for the names and a 2 year difference. One is J. Nevin 1862 Brooklyn applied lip and smooth base. The other is F. Knebel 1860 Brooklyn applied lip, smooth base with a star in center and the back has a large fancy K. As I wrote this and further examined the bottles to properly describe them I did notice that both names are embossed with serif but the Brooklyn on the Nevin bottle is sans serif while the Knebel has serif. Anyone care to weigh in? I'm posting this while trying to update my GF's iphone and reporting my phone stolen from our local Home Depot so I'm not able to do much detective work right now


----------



## yacorie (May 22, 2020)

I don’t have any real answers except to say that Brooklyn has so many similar bottles that it’s so hard to keep track of them.  I have a few around here that I’ll take a look at.

I like the one with the K embossed.  One thing I’ve been trying to do is put together the entire alphabet using bottles that have these late embossed letters.  I doubt I’ll be able to complete it but still fun to try


----------



## cyberdigger (May 22, 2020)

I would think they were made by the same glass house.. or if not, that was the style popular at the time.
I've got a Knebel from Brooklyn which has a different font style altogether, I'll get a pic up later on.


----------



## treeguyfred (May 22, 2020)

yacorie said:


> I don’t have any real answers except to say that Brooklyn has so many similar bottles that it’s so hard to keep track of them.  I have a few around here that I’ll take a look at.
> 
> I like the one with the K embossed.  One thing I’ve been trying to do is put together the entire alphabet using bottles that have these late embossed letters.  I doubt I’ll be able to complete it but still fun to try


Yep Yacorie, that was my understanding about Brooklyn sodas and beers. I'd love to see some of your Brooklyn bottles! Thanks for the reply..
~Fred


----------



## treeguyfred (May 22, 2020)

cyberdigger said:


> I would think they were made by the same glass house.. or if not, that was the style popular at the time.
> I've got a Knebel from Brooklyn which has a different font style altogether, I'll get a pic up later on.


Those are two very plausible ideas cyber, and I would really like to see your Knebel! Thanks for the reply.
~Fred


----------



## cyberdigger (May 22, 2020)

So my memory of this bottle is a little freezer-burned, it's not specifically Brooklyn, though it could be I guess, but more likely Manhattan:
H Knebel / No. 458 4th St / New York
I would date it 1870s


----------



## treeguyfred (May 22, 2020)

cyberdigger said:


> So my memory of this bottle is a little freezer-burned, it's not specifically Brooklyn, though it could be I guess, but more likely Manhattan:
> H Knebel / No. 458 4th St / New York
> I would date it 1870s


It's still a fine bottle cyber! I really don't seek out NY bottles ...but they come to me one way or another.
~Fred


----------



## cyberdigger (May 22, 2020)

Yep they come to me pretty regularly too, mainly because I buy them because there's something cool about them. I almost wish I collected NYC, just for the diversity of molds and slugplates.. only thing about NYC is not much color besides aqua for some reason.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 22, 2020)

cyberdigger said:


> Yep they come to me pretty regularly too, mainly because I buy them because there's something cool about them. I almost wish I collected NYC, just for the diversity of molds and slugplates.. only thing about NYC is not much color besides aqua for some reason.


C.D. i live across the river from NYC they appear quite often. Also NY State ones. I like them but do not hold a candle to English made they have some of the most amazing embossed bottles i think handsdown. Weird because i don't collect them, being a Red Blooded American. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 22, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> It's still a fine bottle cyber! I really don't seek out NY bottles ...but they come to me one way or another.
> ~Fred


Could the star be star glass works New Albany, Indian 1869-1879?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 22, 2020)

Indiana i mean. LOL! I swear i'm not tired...too early. What do you think fred?


----------



## treeguyfred (May 24, 2020)

Robby, that, I suppose is a possibility, but there was bottle and insulator company operating somewhere in our area that also used a star... My memory is foggy right now.. I hope with some coffee and time to research I'll come up with it.. but someone else might beat me to it and that is welcomed.  
Regarding sodas and beers I definitely don't argue that English bottles have wonderful embossings, but many amazing embossings and colors come from the older cities and states here on our soil.. I think this would be a very interesting topic for discussion and pic posting! 
I immediately think of Baltimore, Savanna, Charleston,Detroit, Newark (NJ), New Orleans etc...


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 24, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> Robby, that, I suppose is a possibility, but there was bottle and insulator company operating somewhere in our area that also used a star... My memory is foggy right now.. I hope with some coffee and time to research I'll come up with it.. but someone else might beat me to it and that is welcomed.
> Regarding sodas and beers I definitely don't argue that English bottles have wonderful embossings, but many amazing embossings and colors come from the older cities and states here on our soil.. I think this would be a very interesting topic for discussion and pic posting!
> I immediately think of Baltimore, Savanna, Charleston,Detroit, Newark (NJ), New Orleans etc...


U.S.A. all the way! I would love to see some if you or anyone has ones they would like to share. Great topic Fred!


----------

